# New Forum - Just saying Hello



## edpenland (Sep 30, 2002)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone that joins this forum. It should be fun.

Ed Penland


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

For any of you newbie slotheads, Ed has a great site with a fantastic links page. Check it out. Thanks Ed! :thumbsup: rr

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/hoslotcars/ho_links.htm


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

checking it to see if I'm registered - just a previous lurker - maybe an active member here!


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

I'm here.
Lets get this party started


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like this place!!!


----------



## EER (Jul 11, 2001)

Thanks for the new forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

I think this is going to turn into a great place to hang out!

:wave:


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

I have to put some paint on Jeff Sunbeam tiger but I will be back.


----------

